# Weak Dollar Best Buys



## Firefly (20 Apr 2007)

Given the weak dollar what do you think are the best buys from the States, where the seller will post (apart from ebay etc)

Firefly.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Apr 2007)

Petrol?


----------



## Firefly (20 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Petrol?


 

yeah...we're really being "ripped-off" for there here aren't we!


----------



## Rizzo (20 Apr 2007)

haha!! had to reply - been living in the US around a year now... 

'gas' is $2.97 a gallon
but that's up from $2.39 only a few weeks ago

hopefully someone can do the maths to convert to euros a litre - i've given up converting!


----------



## demoivre (20 Apr 2007)

Rizzo said:


> haha!! had to reply - been living in the US around a year now...
> 
> 'gas' is $2.97 a gallon
> but that's up from $2.39 only a few weeks ago
> ...



48c a litre - not sure if it would be practical to import a 5 gallon drum full though.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Apr 2007)

Did you allow for the difference between a _US _gallon and an imperial gallon?


----------



## Protocol (20 Apr 2007)

Bear in mind that a US gallon is not the same as an imperial gallon.

For example, a "pint" in the USA is 16 fluid ounces, or approx. 473ml.


----------



## demoivre (20 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Did you allow for the difference between a _US _gallon and an imperial gallon?



No, I felt that it was pointless given that the exchange rate that I used was the realtime eur/usd rate and changes constantly, and the fact that I was rounding to the nearest integer for the end result.


----------



## Firefly (20 Apr 2007)

OK...now that we have determined that it's not viable to import 5 gallons of petrol where else are the biggest savings to be made. I was thinking along the lines of importing home furniture perhaps? LCD tvs...where are the biggest discounts
F


----------



## ClubMan (20 Apr 2007)

Firefly said:


> LCD tvs


Buying a tv from USA


----------



## rgfuller (20 Apr 2007)

Perhaps buying an american franchise - like *Buffalo Wild Wings *[broken link removed]


----------



## Staples (23 Apr 2007)

Firefly said:


> Given the weak dollar what do you think are the best buys from the States, where the seller will post (apart from ebay etc)


 
Whatever about ebay, it's a bloody good time to go there yourself and fill an extra suitcase!


----------



## Ceist Beag (24 Apr 2007)

How about buying dollars?!


----------



## tosullivan (25 Apr 2007)

I just got back and bought loads of clothes that would have cost more than double here...but you really need to know your sizes with clothes and not something that would be recommended to buy without trying on


----------



## monkeyboy (25 Apr 2007)

i pods !!!

People are mad for them at the moment and they are much cheaper there add in the curreny also and there is a great mark up to be had provided you dont get caught with 30 of them in your luggage and pay duty!

What is the rule here any ine know? Do they have to be for personal use ?

ie. 1 

or can you say presants?  4 or 5 maybe?

369€ here and 349$ in USA thats €255 at todays rate. (Source Apple.com and .ie)


----------



## BlueSpud (25 Apr 2007)

Liposuction, they must have a drive-thru verion in the states by now.........


----------



## Megan (25 Apr 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> Liposuction, they must have a drive-thru verion in the states by now.........



Could you get caught for duty on this? Would they notice the difference?


----------



## Bob_tg (25 Apr 2007)

Diamonds, platimum and/or gold!


----------



## room305 (25 Apr 2007)

Bob_tg said:


> Diamonds, platimum and/or gold!



Platinum and gold are denominated in dollars but tend to fluctuate to account for dollar weakness. You want goods in dollars where the price is fixed and doesn't change on a daily basis. Jewellery perhaps?


----------



## Bob_tg (25 Apr 2007)

Agreed, but if you bought them spot now and converted them, you could be ahead (if the dollar recovers) before existing inventories fully adjust.  All depends on how far you think the dollar will drop (and by when).


----------



## room305 (25 Apr 2007)

Bob_tg said:


> Agreed, but if you bought them spot now and converted them, you could be ahead (if the dollar recovers) before existing inventories fully adjust.  All depends on how far you think the dollar will drop (and by when).



Emmm, the price changes minute by minute on the Nymex. If the dollar recovers the price difference will occur immediately.


----------

